# Is 2000 USD enough to live?



## DKZS

Hello, 

Recently they have offered me a job in Singapore and the salary I would get is from 2000 to 2500 USD. What I haven't been able to find yet is if the cost of accommodation is included or is out of that pay rate.

But in any case I would like to know from people that live there if 2000 would be enough both to survive and perhaps save some money?

Thank you in advance

Best regards


----------



## D^Quixote

Hi DKZS,

What do you mean by 'live'? 

USD2,500 is about SGD3,500 and that's quite alright, depending on your lifestyle of course. Fresh grads earn about S$2,400 - S$2,700 and they get on alright. But it all depends on what you expect I guess. Bear in mind that Singapore is one of the most expensive cities to live in Asia.

If accommodation's not included in your pay package, note that rental prices here have been increasing lately and no sign of that changing yet.


----------



## DKZS

D^Quixote said:


> If accommodation's not included in your pay package, note that rental prices here have been increasing lately and no sign of that changing yet.


Hola Don Quijote: 

Thanks for your answer. Apparently the accomodation isnt included in the salary. But they mention they help on the look of a place. Although, how much would that be? You think they would have some sort of "alliance" with someone to make places cheaper or would just be the incredibly high prices Ive seen in internet for renting a small 1 bedroom appartment?

You think would it be worth accepting or not? 

Just really confused, dont know what to do , plus my partner lives and works with me here in bangkok, so i would need to commute in between the both countrys to visit at least once a month.....*sigh*...


----------



## wraith

DKZS said:


> Hola Don Quijote:
> 
> Thanks for your answer. Apparently the accomodation isnt included in the salary. But they mention they help on the look of a place. Although, how much would that be? You think they would have some sort of "alliance" with someone to make places cheaper or would just be the incredibly high prices Ive seen in internet for renting a small 1 bedroom appartment?
> 
> You think would it be worth accepting or not?
> 
> Just really confused, dont know what to do , plus my partner lives and works with me here in bangkok, so i would need to commute in between the both countrys to visit at least once a month.....*sigh*...


My opinion...

too little cash! Don't take that offer, especially considering your partner being in Thailand.

I don't think you are going to get a one bedroom apartment on that salary, unless you devote the vast majority of it to rent.

What I think the company means is that they will get you in touch with an agent and that's it. Forget the "alliance" thing, that is not going to happen.

If you do take it up be prepared to live on a very tight budget and you will not be living the so called "expat life". For expats little money equals little social life in Singapore and it is unlikely you will make local friends to go out with as Singaporeans, generally and with a few great exceptions, don't mingle too much with "ang mo"s (westerners).

That said, food is extremely cheap, as I guess in Thailand and locals do live on less than that salary (although young people stay home until they get a bigger salary or a subsidised flat or marry and share the expenses).

In the end if it's a good move career wise you could sacrifice and go for it, but keep it in mind in the fourth week of the month when you're out of cash. I loved Singapore, but you need cash to live it comfortably. Nothing would prevent you from moving there and finding something better though, if your skills are required on the market. The job market is quite flexible compared to our home countries.

Hope it helps 
Cheers and good luck, whatever you decide


----------



## D^Quixote

Hey guys,

I second that! On that salary, you'll probably want to share a room in a HDB (public housing) flat with a local family if you want to save on rent. From my experience, most expats don't enjoy that due to the many restrictions (some even have curfews!!) and cultural differences. 

Singapore's a great place, but as an expat (anywhere, really), I think you do need to earn a good wage if you're thinking of moving here and enjoying yourself. While US$2.5k is not bad, the package *has *to include accommodation. 

And your partner's going to be in Thailand, which will make it so much harder. Not only do you have to factor in the cost of flights, but consider the amount international phone calls you have to make and the fact that Singapore's pace of life is very fast, so it's unlikely you'll have much time to fly back and forth even if you could afford to.


----------



## eleewhm

yess.. i am from singapore.. and with that salary... without accomodation included is going to be tough.... a room in the outskirts of city is alreay close to $600 per month.. i mean only one room.. meaning you share the unit with other ppl...


----------



## PoorExpat

I think it's not too bad.. I have foreigner friends who are fresh graduates from the local universities. They make about $3k and they can live quite comfortably (no car of course) on that. So it really shouldn't be too big a problem.


----------



## simonsays

if you are not finicky, and are happy with a decent life, and don't insist on condo-style apartments, you can get great rooms, and live alone (not sharing a room with anybody) for 600$ or so, and with all expenses, and with cheap travel, you will have more than enough ..

However - if you insist you are a fitness freak, and must stay in an upmarket condo, eat in expensive places, and drink in the most top class bars .. you get my drift right ?

you can get up early, take a bus to work, and spend less than 2 $, or take a taxi and spend 20$ or more depending upon the distance you need to travel ... 

I would say - come here, get a feel for life here .. and if life is manageable, get some "Singapore" experience, before venturing to other jobs with a better pay.

Who knows - if you do a good job, your employer may end up raising your pay ..

Just remember one thing - despite all the expats bashing the locals as being spoon-fed and all .. most of the locals earn about 3,000 to 4,000 average pay .. and they do live fine .. 

If you are disciplined, and dont have 'extra curricular activities' such as weekly partying and splurging on stuff, you will be fine ..

PS: Above comments are my personal opinion after having lived here for about 10 years and made enough local friends .. :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## DKZS

Well, Thank all for your suggestions and opinions. They did help in my decision making. 
So i decided to wait for another job opportunity with better pay from Singapore. Meanwhile found a job here in Bangkok-Thailand in my field of expertise, Its a Part time position possibly leading to permanent, so Its good.

Thank you again to all your answers, I will definitely keep them in consideration for next time.

Regards


----------



## persimmone

*Yes depending on your lifestyle*

You first need to ascertain whether your job provides you with housing (most expat jobs do not provide housing unless it is a top management job).
Depending on whether you rent a room or an entire flat, whether in private housing with facilities (pool, gym, parking space) or rent a room in a housing estate where the locals live (food would then be very cheap and convenient,).
Definitely travelling by public transport at your salary level is recommended - public transport is cheap, efficient, clean and safe, and airc0nditioned. To purchase or rent a car is very expensive.
Alcohol and cigarettes are also not cheap - thats why I mentioned about your lifestyle - whether you like to go socialising (clbbing) frequently or not.
Hope this helps


----------



## DKZS

It's ok, thank you again for all your comments. I got now about a week ago a job in thailand as a senior designer and project manager, so im quite happy. But will consider this comments for the future. Thanks so much again.


----------

